# Salúdame / Me saluda a tus padres



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:

1 _Salúdame a tus padres._
2 _Me saluda a tus padres.
_
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Hola:

La segunda sería Me saludas a tus padres o Me saluda a sus padres. Y creo que ambas son correctas, pero yo no las usaría y diría: _manda saludos (de mi parte) a tus padres/saluda (de mi parte) a tus padres_?

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola Pitt, buenos días:

En Costa Rica, ambas construcciones son usuales: _salúdeme a sus papás_, _me saluda a sus papás_.

La corrección que yo te haría: en la segunda frase, debes decir 'me saludas'.


----------



## blasita

Pitt, disculpa, acababa de editar mi comentario (he visto después que Swift había respondido también) para añadir detalles sobre la corrección, que era precisamente lo que preguntabas. Son correctas y posibles, pero por mi zona se tendería a no usar ese dativo ahí.


----------



## swift

Hola otra vez, Pitt.

También en México es usual enviar saludos empleando las expresiones por las que preguntas. Puedes encontrar varios ejemplos de uso en este otro hilo: de tu parte.  No lo puse antes porque quería asegurarme de que hubiera buenos ejemplos en el CREA para ponerlos acá. Encontré dos:

Comprendí que poco o nada tenía que hacer allí, que apenas me molestaban sus ironías elementales, y acabándose las galletitas, "adiós Adela, adiós, pásala bien, me saludas a tu papá y a Ricardo" (¿cómo decirle el Cura, verdad?), y ya en el coche, subido el vidrio, sonriendo dulce, hipócritamente: "adiós, hija de la chingada, adiós".

Campos, Marco Antonio. Que la carne es hierba. México D.F.: 1982.Sacó Pizarro un pequeño block de notas, arrancó una hoja y pintó ahí con letra verde una L rebuscada: - En Poza Rica ves a Genaro Roibal de mi parte en las oficinas del sindicato y le pides lo que quieras. Y me saludas a tu mamá Lupe. Va a hacer ocho años que no la veo. Dile que se acuerde de mí, que no hay saludo desperdiciado. Y dame un beso.

Aguilar Camín, Héctor. Morir en el Golfo. México D.F.: 1986.

Por cierto, el primer ejemplo me hace pensar en un detalle sociolingüístico y es que en ocasiones 'me saludas a [+ persona]' podría usarse como insulto: _me saludas a tu mamacita _o _me saludas a tu hermana_, por ejemplo, podría ser ofensivo según el tono que le dieras a la frase.

En América, las dos expresiones son bastante comunes. El pronombre 'me' no sólo indica que los saludos van 'de mi parte' sino que existe un grado de interés personal. 

Veo en este hilo que en España tal vez también se use el mismo giro.

Muchos saludos,


swift


----------



## blasita

swift said:


> Veo en este hilo que en España tal vez también se use el mismo giro.


 Hola, Swift:

Sí, de hecho yo no he dicho que no se use este dativo en España. Seguramente va por zonas; en la mía, como dije antes, no sería común usarlo en este caso. Puede también llegar a depender del hablante en sí. España es un país rico y variado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias, blasita y swift!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Giro desconocido en esta parte del continente. Creo recordar haberlo escuchado en Colombia.
Saludos


----------



## swift

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creo recordar haberlo escuchado en Colombia.


Creo que podríamos ir un poquito más allá y decir que también se usa en Venezuela. Respecto de los demás países sudamericanos no sabría afirmar nada; a lo mejor se usa en toda América menos en el Cono Sur. 

También sería interesante tener datos de los compañeros españoles, ya que sólo he podido encontrar una mención directa de un forista español, y nadie más ha aportado información sobre este uso en España.

Un gran saludo, Adolfo.


----------



## blasita

He preguntado por aquí y nadie usaría esas construcciones; de hecho, suenan mal. Yo quise pecar de prudente, pero realmente nunca las utilizaría.

Creo recordar que en Cataluña sí usan este dativo. Quizás en alguna parte de Andalucía, pero esto no lo tengo claro. Sería interesante que mis compatriotas confirmaran esto, al igual que conocer otros usos en América.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Por esta zona (Alicante) no la he oído nunca.

Hasta luego


----------



## swift

Gracias, Martine. Ahora sólo nos faltan datos de Huelva, Bilbao, Sevilla, Valladolid, Santander, Madrid...


----------



## blasita

swift said:


> Gracias, Martine. Ahora sólo nos faltan datos de Huelva, Bilbao, Sevilla, Valladolid, Santander, Madrid...


 Swift, ¿por qué dices que falta Madrid, por favor? Creo que yo ya he dado datos sobre el uso de por aquí ...


----------



## Idóneo

Por Valladolid se entendería, dicho en buen tono,* salúdame a tus padres*, como una gentileza, pero lo normal es decir *saluda a tus padres de mi parte*, o *da recuerdos a tus padres* (de mi parte, se sobreentiende).

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Gracias, Idóneo.  Se ve que en partes de España no es tan extraña la expresión.

Encontré algunas correspondencias del siglo XIX que dan cuenta del uso de 'salúdame a' en cartas de la familia García Rojas de México. Se pueden leer en la obra _¿No queda ni huella ni memoria? Semblanza iconográfica de una familia_, de Aurelio de los Reyes. Aquí va un ejemplo (p. 137):





> Salúdame a todos los que se acuerden de mí, y tú dispón de tu primo que te desea mucha felicidad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí es más habitual algo como *saluda a tus padres (de mi parte)*, aunque la frase _salúdame a tus padres_ me suena perfectamente natural. Pero tengo mucho contacto con americanos, quizá estoy influenciado por sus usos.

Un saludo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas noches:
De acuerdo con Idóneo.
Por esta parte de Andalucía y por mi Cartagena (España) natal no se usa.
No obstante yo me he acostumbrado a oírlo de una amiga, que es de Honduras y vive bastantes años aquí (desde el huracán Mitch), y suele decir: "Salúdeme a su esposa, etc."

Saludos


----------



## swift

Puede ser, Lurrezko. En el ejemplo que copié antes de tu comentario se puede apreciar lo cariñosa que resulta la expresión. Creo que ese afecto marca la diferencia con respecto a 'de mi parte', que se siente quizás más formal en mi entorno.

Como indica Paco, es una forma muy cortés de saludar que es muy frecuente en la región centroamericana.


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko, gracias. Precisamente lo he comentado porque tú esto lo habías dejado claro en al menos un hilo que yo recuerde. También un excolega catalán me ha comentado que lo podría decir de ambas formas.

Muchas gracias, Paco e Idóneo. Un saludo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

blasita said:


> Lurrezko, gracias. Precisamente lo he comentado porque tú esto lo habías dejado claro en al menos un hilo que yo recuerde. También un excolega catalán me ha comentado que lo podría decir de ambas formas.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Paco e Idóneo. Un saludo.



De nada.
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Idóneo said:


> Por Valladolid se entendería, dicho en buen tono,* salúdame a tus padres*, como una gentileza, pero lo normal es decir *saluda a tus padres de mi parte*, o *da recuerdos a tus padres* (de mi parte, se sobreentiende).
> 
> Saludos.



En este contexto quisiera saber si *me* es un *dativo de interés* (no es necesario, tiene un valor enfático):
_Salúda*me* a tus padres.
_
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Ya te contestará Idóneo, Pitt, pero espero no le moleste que mientras tanto vaya dando yo mi opinión.

Sí, es un dativo ético. Es superfluo, no es necesario. El hablante se involucra más en la acción de saludar, expresa más interés.


----------



## Pitt

blasita said:


> Ya te contestará Idóneo, Pitt, pero espero no le moleste que mientras tanto vaya dando yo mi opinión.
> 
> Sí, es un dativo ético. Es superfluo, no es necesario. El hablante se involucra más en la acción de saludar, expresa más interés.



¡Muchas gracias, blasita!

Saludos


----------



## Idóneo

Pitt said:


> En este contexto quisiera saber si *me* es un *dativo de interés* (no es necesario, tiene un valor enfático):
> _Salúda*me* a tus padres.
> _
> Saludos



Desconozco si* me* es un dativo de interés, pero no es necesario, sino cuestión de estilo o de retórica.

Un saludo. Siento no poder aclarar la duda concreta, pero seguro que otro forero lo hará en breve espacio de tiempo.


----------



## blasita

Idóneo said:


> Desconozco si* me* es un dativo de interés, pero no es necesario, sino cuestión de estilo o de retórica.
> Un saludo. Siento no poder aclarar la duda concreta, pero seguro que otro forero lo hará en breve espacio de tiempo.



Lo siento, he borrado el anterior mensaje ya que quería añadir la cita de la NGLE y que se viera. En el apartado 35.7b dedicado a los complementos indirectos no seleccionados o no argumentales y hablando de los _dativos de interés o complementos indirectos de interés_, se dice lo siguiente: 





> En otros contextos, este uso del dativo posee mayor vitalidad en el español americano que en el europeo. Así, ciertas fórmulas que se construyen con los sustantivos _parte, nombre _o _lugar_ en los registros formales (_de mi parte, en su nombre, en mi lugar,_ etc.) son sustituidas a menudo por dativos en el español conversacional americano, lo que abrevia la expresión a la vez que le otorga mayor expresividad, como en _Salúdemelo_, que puede parafrasearse como _Salúdelo de mi parte_, o en _Gracias, Leónidas, salúdeme a doña Estebanita_ (Chase, _Pavo_).


 A ver si esto ayuda.

Un saludo, Idóneo.


----------



## Idóneo

Gracias, blasita. Espero que tu respuesta haya aclarado las dudas de  Pitt. Por mi parte debo admitir que he descubierto en los dativos una  nueva laguna de ignorancia de mis conocimientos gramaticales y un  motivo más para seguir visitando el Foro.

He descubierto en una rápida ojeada del Buscador que hay una gran variedad de dativos  y que están asociados a nomenclaturas y funciones variadas y curiosas,  que me han recordado un documental que vi esta tarde en televisión sobre  los planetas de nuestro Sol. Todos se consideran planetas, pero uno de  ellos, Urano, gira sobre si mismo en sentido perpendicular a como lo  hacen el resto de planetas, por lo que sus polos están situados donde  estaría el ecuador en La Tierra.
El resto de los planetas giran en el mismo sentido, excepto uno de  éllos, del que no puedo acordarme, que gira en sentido contrario.
La gramática y la astronomía guardan muchos secretos para mi, y la edad  no me ha restado curiosidad para temas de importancia como son éstos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> Creo que podríamos ir un poquito más allá y decir que también se usa en Venezuela. Respecto de los demás países sudamericanos no sabría afirmar nada; a lo mejor se usa en toda América menos en el Cono Sur.


Sí. Me gustaría un comentario de jorgema o de algún otro amigo peruano, a ver cuál es el límite sur de este simpático uso.
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> 1 _Salúdame a tus padres._
> 2 _Me saluda a tus padres.
> _
> Saludos


Si se trata de expresar lo mismo en las dos oraciones, entonces la segunda es agramatical. Lo correcto es Me saluda*s* a tus padres o Me saluda a *s*us padres.


----------



## Pitt

Erreconerre said:


> Si se trata de expresar lo mismo en las dos oraciones, entonces la segunda es agramatical. Lo correcto es Me saluda*s* a tus padres o Me saluda a *s*us padres.



¡Muchas gracias! Pero ¿por qué es agramatical *Me saluda a tus padres*? 
En mi opinión *saluda *es la forma imperativa (referido a tú) como en *Les da un saludo a tus padres*. 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Mi intento de explicación.
_
Me saludas _(tú)_ a tus _(de ti)_ padres_.
_Salúdame_ (tú) _a tus padres_. _Saluda_ (tú) + _me
_
_Me saluda_ (usted) _a sus_ (de usted)_ padres.
Salúdeme _(usted) _a sus padres. Salude _(usted)_ + me

_El clítico debe ir pospuesto cuando se trata de una forma de imperativo.


----------



## Pitt

blasita said:


> Mi intento de explicación.
> _
> Me saludas _(tú)_ a tus _(de ti)_ padres_.
> _Salúdame_ (tú) _a tus padres_. _Saluda_ (tú) + _me
> _
> _Me saluda_ (usted) _a sus_ (de usted)_ padres.
> Salúdeme _(usted) _a sus padres. Salude _(usted)_ + me
> 
> _El clítico debe ir pospuesto cuando se trata de una forma de imperativo.



¡Muchas gracias por tu explicación, blasita! A ver si he entendido la forma de imperativo:

_Da*les* un saludo a tus padres_ = correcto
_*Les* da un saludo a tus padres _= incorrecto 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Pitt said:


> _Dales un saludo a tus padres_ = correcto. *Sí. Se refiere a ti, forma 'tú'=Saluda a tus padres (de mi parte)=Da un saludo a tus padres (de mi parte).
> *
> _Les da un saludo a tus padres _= incorrecto. *No, no es incorrecto en general (aunque no es correcto con el sentido y construcción anterior). Depende del contexto y de lo que quieras decir. Podría referirse a otra persona, por ejemplo: Siempre que va (él o ella; otra persona, que no es ni el hablante ni el interlocutor) al pueblo les da un saludo a tus padres (a los padres del interlocutor).
> Pero si quieres pedir que el interlocutor les dé un saludo de tu parte a sus propios padres, entonces (de 'tú')**: Les das un saludo a tus padres. Dales un saludo a tus padres cuando vayas al pueblo. *


 No sé si te servirá de algo. Seguro que pronto vienen mejores explicaciones de los demás foreros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

›Muchas gracias! Creo que lo he entendido. Entonces ambas frases tienen el mismo significado (forma de imperativo):
1 _¡Saluda a tus padres!_
2 _¡Salúda*me* a tus padres!_ (valor enfático)

¿Es así?


----------



## blasita

Sí, el significado es el mismo, Pitt. La segunda incluye un dativo de interés y no se usa en todos los sitios, pero es perfecta también.

Por cierto, a mí también me interesaría mucho saber en qué otros lugares se utilizaría este dativo en este caso. A ver si vienen pronto más aportes.


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

_¡Dales un saludo a tus padres! _(forma de imperativo)

Quizás es posible el *dativo de interés*:
_¡Dá*me*les un saludo a tus padres!_


----------



## blasita

Hola otra vez, Pitt:

Yo creo que la inclusión del dativo ahí es correcta. La verdad es que a mí me suena mal, pero esto no tiene nada que ver ya que yo nunca uso este dativo en estos contextos. Un amigo argentino suele decirme (mandando saludos para otro amigo que tenemos en común): _Mándamele* un saludito, Blasi__.
_
Siento haber tardado algo en responder esta vez, pero es que he estado un poco liada. Por favor, espera un poquito, que seguro que los demás darán su opinión pronto y me corregirán si es necesario.

Un saludito.

Edito: *bueno, en realidad, él dice: _mandámele_, claro.


----------



## Pitt

blasita said:


> Hola otra vez, Pitt:
> 
> Yo creo que la inclusión del dativo ahí es correcta. La verdad es que a mí me suena mal, pero esto no tiene nada que ver ya que yo nunca uso este dativo en estos contextos. Un amigo argentino suele decirme (mandando saludos para otro amigo que tenemos en común): _Mándamele* un saludito, Blasi__.
> _
> Siento haber tardado algo en responder esta vez, pero es que he estado un poco liada. Por favor, espera un poquito, que seguro que los demás darán su opinión pronto y me corregirán si es necesario.
> 
> Un saludito.
> 
> Edito: *bueno, en realidad, él dice: _mandámele_, claro.



¡Muchas gracias, blasita! Tengo otra duda. Que yo sepa es correcto _*Mán*damele un saludito_ (no: _Man*dá*mele un saludito_).
Otro ejemplo: Un niño dice a su madre: _¡Mira este juguete, *cóm*pramelo!  _(no: _com*prá*melo_) 

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## blasita

En realidad todo es correcto, Pitt. Es cuestion de voseo: _mandá_ y _comprá_ (vos) son las formas del imperativo correspondientes. _Manda_ y _compra_ (tú).

Yo no voseo, pero también es perfecto así y lo añadí porque es lo que realmente él dice (es argentino).


----------



## Pitt

blasita said:


> En realidad todo es correcto, Pitt. Es cuestion de voseo: _mandá_ y _comprá_ (vos) son las formas del imperativo correspondientes. _Manda_ y _compra_ (tú).
> 
> Yo no voseo, pero también es perfecto así y lo añadí porque es lo que realmente él dice (es argentino).



Ahora lo he entendido, blasita.

Un saludito


----------

